# Am 11.Juni 2015 startet Jurassic World in den Kinos



## Disneyfreund (3. Juni 2014)

Wie Einige anhand des Namens erahnen, wird am *11.Juni 2015* der *Nachfolger von Jurassic Park 3,
 Jurassic World*, in den Kinos starten.


*Worum geht es in diesen neuen Jurassic Park unter den Namen  "Jurassic World" ?*
Endlich hat Dr. John Hammond es geschafft.
Er konnte einen Vergnügungspark auf Isla Nublar errichten, der jährlich Millionen von Gästen anlockt.
Da aber mit der Zeit die Touristen weniger Interesse zeigen, will man einen neuen Dinosaurier erschaffen, der gewaltiger sein soll.
Doch dann geht etwas schief, was die Lebenserwartung der Park-Besucher stark reduziert.
Was genau schiefgeht, das werden wir 2015 in den Kinos sehen.

*Die Gegie führt :*
Colin Trevorrow

*Teil der Besetzung sind :*
Chris Pratt
Jake Johnson 
Judy Greer 
*
Eigene Meinung :*
Ich bin mal selber gespannt was daraus wird und wie der Film umgesetzt wird.

*Quellen :*
"Jurassic World": D-Rex-Fanbild und ein wenig Nostalgie
"Jurassic World": Neues Set-Foto zeigt Uniform der Ärzte vom Vergnügungspark auf Dino-Insel Nublar - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de
Story von "Jurassic World" enthüllt · News · 30.05.2014 · Kino-News auf KINO.de
Jurassic Park IV: Jurassic World | Film 2015 | moviepilot.de
http://www.jurassicworld-movie.com/


----------



## 442 (3. Juni 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> .. was die Lebenserwartung der Park-Besucher stark reduziert.



Das ist aber sehr nett ausgedrückt. 
Ah ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Rinkadink (7. September 2015)

und am ende des filmes fragt man sich dann, wer einem diese verlorenen 124 Minuten zurück gibt.......


----------



## shadie (7. September 2015)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> und am ende des filmes fragt man sich dann, wer einem diese verlorenen 124 Minuten zurück gibt.......



So übel fand ich den jetzt nicht.
Zum Schluss wurde etwas arg dick aufgetragen (so wie in jedem neuen Blockbuster.....das nervt mich auch sehr) aber ansonsten fand ich den Film ok.

Kommt natürlich nicht an die Vorgänger ran aber bei der aktuellen Filmqualität (Transformers, wurden ja auch komplett versaut), war ich nach dem FIlm doch "zufrieden".


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2015)

Na ja, ich fand den dritten Teil schlechter.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2015)

Ich fand den 3 Teil auch nicht so dolle.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

Ab Teil 3 ging es nur noch in den Keller. Ich tue mich schwer das neuste Machwerk in die Netzhaut zu brennen.


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

Fand den Film mega dumm. Vor allem die Stelle wo der Typ mit dem Moped seine Velos im Wald begleitet. Er fährt da zwischen denen her, als ob der Waldboden ne Autobahn ist.


----------



## Hänschen (2. November 2015)

Der FIlm geht zumindest beim ersten Mal gucken sehr gut, mal schauen obs beim zweiten Mal anschauen noch gut ist


----------

